# how should you fix a slate/glass turkey call?



## GoHogging (Mar 2, 2009)

I got some oil or something on my new slate call. but its on the glass side and not the slate side. slate sounds good. glass is almost silent...  i am guessing i got some oil on it. my kids grabbed it when i wasnt looking and was playing with it... prob got oil from their little fingers....

would you sand it down? scotchbrite? what would you use to get it sounding good again...?

Hogger


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 2, 2009)

You can use some alcohol to clean it.  After you wipe it with the alcohol, wipw it again with a dry cloth to remove the residue.  If that doesn't work, try some rain chalk.  Make sure your striker isn't the culprit.


----------



## GoHogging (Mar 2, 2009)

David Mills said:


> You can use some alcohol to clean it.  After you wipe it with the alcohol, wipw it again with a dry cloth to remove the residue.  If that doesn't work, try some rain chalk.  Make sure your striker isn't the culprit.



I watched a Primos Turkey dvd last nite and they actually took a scraper or scratcher of some sort and scratched the glass to the point of little pieces of glass flaking off the call... i didnt want to try that yet... seemed a little extreme...  i have 2 strikers and they sound about the same...  what kind of maintenance does the striker need? i didnt think it was the striker b/c the slate side still sounds good... should the striker be chalked or sanded as well...? Thx

Hogger


----------



## Kevin Farr (Mar 2, 2009)

It is o.k to put a stone or sandpaper on the glass.  Unless it is beaded glass, you will have to condition it in order for your striker to get a bite and make sound.  A conditioning stone or drywall paper or sandpaper will work.  You can clean the slate with the scotchbrite as well as the tip of your striker.  If you put sandpaper on the tip of your striker, be careful not to change the angle of your striker tip.  You should use the paper very, very lightly.  If there is moisture in your slate, you can hold the slate upside down over an open flame in order to draw the moisture out.  Don't touch the slate to the flame, but hold it close enough for the heat to draw the moisture.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 2, 2009)

Normally if it is just a few finger prints you can get away with scratching the call with 80 Grit Sandpaper or a stone! If it is a lot of oil or you spilled something oily on the call you may have to do the following to revive the call. If the glass is clear and not conditioned you will need to do this to get the call to play properly.

Like David said I would clean it with Alcohol, Denatured Alcohol or Acetone to remove the Oil. I would then scratch up the glass with a stone or 80 Grit Sandpaper (60 if you want a raspier sound). A lot of people will prep two spot or more with varying grits to allow them to sound like multiple hens without changing calls or strikers. I would also clean the tip of the Striker with a different cotton ball and alcohol prior to using it on the call again. Once the tip is clean and the alcohol has gassed off I would use a scotch brite pad (maroon is my preference) to rough up the tip of the striker. You should be back in business after doing this.


----------



## GoHogging (Mar 2, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> Normally if it is just a few finger prints you can get away with scratching the call with 80 Grit Sandpaper or a stone! If it is a lot of oil or you spilled something oily on the call you may have to do the following to revive the call. If the glass is clear and not conditioned you will need to do this to get the call to play properly.
> 
> Like David said I would clean it with Alcohol, Denatured Alcohol or Acetone to remove the Oil. I would then scratch up the glass with a stone or 80 Grit Sandpaper (60 if you want a raspier sound). A lot of people will prep two spot or more with varying grits to allow them to sound like multiple hens without changing calls or strikers. I would also clean the tip of the Striker with a different cotton ball and alcohol prior to using it on the call again. Once the tip is clean and the alcohol has gassed off I would use a scotch brite pad (maroon is my preference) to rough up the tip of the striker. You should be back in business after doing this.



awesome thx...

Hogger


----------

